# Marbles And Steel



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

allright guys i use to shoot marbles alot but recently i cant seem to shoot them anymore i always get fork hits or i am inaccurate with them so i switched to steel and problem solved its wierd man i dont know y i have this problem all of a sudden


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The larger marble was being released sloppily. You got to keep the pouch even! Marbles are accurate even for long distances if used properly I use them always with no problems . They are cheaper for throw away use in plinking. I recover steel when target shooting..


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers mate i will give that ago


----------



## Whip Lash (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate losing my marbles. They are so cool to collect and look at. I prefer steel.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I also use marbles a lot, there is no cheaper ammo out there, at least ammo that can do some genuine destruction AND flies straight. I also like how they occasionally burst apart into a hundred little shards when shot against some real hard target with strong bands.

I dinged up one fork tip of a chinese stainless steel slingshot really badly too, the marbles are pretty large, the fork was narrow and I suspect the hole in the pouch was not large enough to keep it centered securely. My release may have been sloppy too, I used pretty strong rubber (quadruple theratube red).


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

as has already been suggested you have to keep your release consistent, i personally prefere to shoot steel as it stays more stable out to further ranges.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

shooting marbles I found putting three 1/4 or 3/8 of an inch holes in the pouch, so their is one on each side of the marble and one in the back of the marble. Your fingers will be in contact with the marble I must add I use (kangaroo leather) very thin and very strong pouch. you can buy Kangaroo off of Hrawk.I must say i will never shoot any other leather again kangaroo is for sling shots. I shoot marbles 9 months out of the year thousands of them. I hope this helps the marbles I use are 1/2 inch or slightly bigger they are blemished, sold very cheep less than a half a penny a peice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Crazymike...where are you getting marbles so cheap? Could you please post a site or link? I need to re supply with marbles and these (blemished marbles) are perfect for me.

Thanks in advance.

Todd


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought 6lbs from here: http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/search?q=7%2F16
About 1080 marbles for $14.92


----------

